# Took the girls to the range today



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

http://youtu.be/QNUnjHDIydY

this is what happens when you take 3 coeds to the range and hand them a AR-15


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Shoots nice


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Actually there are 10 vids, click the tab at the top of the video that says "10 videos" and it'll play them all.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahah nice..Just watched most of them..What range did you go to?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Pascagoula shooting club. Just over the AL line in MS. Nice place, member only range out to 1,000yds.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you teach her to shoot on cadence?

Joraca


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Joraca said:


> Did you teach her to shoot on cadence?
> 
> Joraca


which one? there are 10 vids with 3 different girls. the tallest one is my "natural"... she just seems to be able to do anything very well with only minimal instruction.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

003 and 007 were the two that caught my ear. The shots were breaking steadily.

When I shot bullseye pistol matches, I got my best results shooting sustained fire on "cadence".

I started my trigger squeeze before acquiring good sight alignment, and tried to keep pressure increasing steadily until the gun went bang on tempo. Starting the trigger squeeze that early is counter-intuitive.

My job while the trigger pressure was increasing was to bring the sights into alignment with each other and on target and then not to move anything for the short period of time it took from that point for the shot to break.

If your feet are set right the gun will pretty much come back to the same position it was in before when you are recovering from the recoil, so it is possible to shoot really small groups, especially if you stop after about 3 shots.

Joraca


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Kristy was shooting in 3 and Tommie in 7 with the 9MM. Both are "cadence" shooters, but Kristy is a natural, Tommie was taught. All three girls are good shots during slow fire.

They were a little miffed that I wouldn't let them throw the switch on the M2 when we were there last. They can really burn through some ammo....

I've got another one of them shooting the MP5 from the last trip.... about 500rds went down range in a hour.... at one point I stopped the vid and saw 8 pieces of brass in the same frame..

Took them skeet shooting yesterday... same deal, they didn't want to stop..LOL


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

^ those vids looked like it was just a fun shoot..Nothing of really hitting the traget,if ya do then ya do hit it..


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I only took vids of the "fun" stuff. Watching folks knock over steel plates is akin to watching paint dry. We were there nearly all day and they did it all. Bullseye, steel plates, 100, 200 and 300 meter gongs with the ARs etc. And a few water jugs and golf balls just for fun.

The slow fire in the videos was at a 200M steel plate. It's a 12"x12" plate so they had no problem hitting it with most every shot.


----------

